# How much weight can a 14hh traditional cob carry



## Wagtail (2 October 2011)

As title. In your opinion, how much weight can such a pony carry? He's 8 years old fit and nicely covered but not fat. Thanks.


----------



## Ella19 (2 October 2011)

really depends on the horse, my stocky 14hh connie x (looking more cob like at present) has had back problems in the past so I won't let anyone over 10.5 stone ride her for any extended period.


----------



## missyme10 (2 October 2011)

I've a traditional cob that a bit bigger at 14.2hh, he's a powerhouse, tanked off with my 13 stone sister  
I'm 12 stone and he hardly knows I'm there, so fit and well I'd say easily 12 stone, probably more but just because they can carry more doesn't mean they should be carrying top end.
Also depends whether its regular or one off, my sister only rides odd times but if regular I'd get her a cob a hand bigger.


----------



## Marley&Me (2 October 2011)

In cob classes at shows they expect a 14hh to 15hh cob with 8+inches of bone to be able to carry 14 stone or more.

I think it depends on the rider too, how fit they are and what their BMI is rather than their weight.  e.g a fit and strong 5ft 10 person who weighs 14 stone is different to a 5ft nothing 14 stone person.

I am afraid I come into the latter category at 5ft 4 and just under 14 stone.  And I ride my 6 year old, 14.3hh 500kg Gypsy cob who has 10 inches of bone.  I do light hacking and short amounts of schooling in walk and trot, with the occasional canter in a straight line on a hack. The only competition I have done is a walk-trot test.  My light weight friend I would let do anything with him.


----------



## Megibo (2 October 2011)

is this based on the earlier thread of same name ?

will repeat my answer-since he is over 6 i'd say up to 13stone.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (2 October 2011)

I'm 5'9" and 13 stone and ride my friend's daughters 8 year old 14hh Welsh Section D who had a good bit of bone and muscle and weighs about 470kgs without any problem. I've ridden him side saddle too.


----------



## Angelz (2 October 2011)

My 14.2 Sec D carries me 11 stone no probs EXCEPT uphill, he has to work  SO I would say I am his limit, however hes only been ridden since Jan this year so his weight carrying ability may increase a little yet but I'm careful on my 'porky' days to cut back a bit for a few days as I dont want to gain anymore weight-for his sake


----------



## tractorgirl (2 October 2011)

I would say 14 stone easily, provided the horse is fit and the rider reasonably balanced.  I have a sec D (15 hand) that carries my 14 stone easily, hunts all day, jumping 3 foot - 3 foot 6 with ease.  Has evented/teamchased too.


----------



## brucea (2 October 2011)

I ride my 14.2 cob - good bone -  I'm a 16 stone bloke (but we always ride bareback as there ain't a saddle that fits us both - bareback all paces to gallop, he's very comfortable and balanced)


----------



## Maesfen (2 October 2011)

Interesting question and interesting answers as I've been wondering if a 14.1 Connemara with decent bone would carry me too, I'm 5'4" and about 12 stone; it would only be for basic hacking too that is mostly roadwork although we do have some fair hills!


----------



## vicksey (2 October 2011)

Each horse is different. My 14.3 cob, fit, healthy, good weight, but you can tell if anyone over 10 stone rides him. he is rather wimpy tho


----------



## Alphamare (2 October 2011)

My hubby (15 stone) has a 15hh cob who has no trouble what so ever carrying him.


----------



## Wagtail (2 October 2011)

Owner is very well balanced, but I would guess is around 14 stone or a bit more. Pony looks to be struggling especially in canter with rider but not on the lunge. Under saddle, he sort of trots with his hind legs rather than cantering properly but doesn't do it on the lunge. He's a very strong pony that I thought would be up to that weight but maybe not. However, I have seen other horses do this and they have very light riders. Owner has been complaining he doesn't feel right for months and should she get vet. I am inclined to say that as he isn't struggling on the lunge, that either he doesn't have a problem or that it is his back. May get on him myself and see how he is. (I'm just under ten stone). Owner has another 14.2 hh cob that seems fine with her weight. Thanks.


----------



## LilyBeth89 (30 December 2011)

Hi everyone, was just wondering if anyone knew if it was okay to ride a 4yr old 14hh cob when 14 stone? Thanks x


----------



## Beth&Cleo (30 December 2011)

I'd say 14 stone of well balanced rider 
 My clydie x could probably carry 16 stone but with her back problems I limit her to 13 stone max (I really need to watch my weight! )


----------



## Beth&Cleo (30 December 2011)

LilyBeth89 said:



			Hi everyone, was just wondering if anyone knew if it was okay to ride a 4yr old 14hh cob when 14 stone? Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

IMO I'd say that was ok, as long as the cob is well developed and mature


----------



## Jesstickle (30 December 2011)

Wagtail said:



			Owner is very well balanced, but I would guess is around 14 stone or a bit more. Pony looks to be struggling especially in canter with rider but not on the lunge. Under saddle, he sort of trots with his hind legs rather than cantering properly but doesn't do it on the lunge. He's a very strong pony that I thought would be up to that weight but maybe not. However, I have seen other horses do this and they have very light riders. Owner has been complaining he doesn't feel right for months and should she get vet. I am inclined to say that as he isn't struggling on the lunge, that either he doesn't have a problem or that it is his back. May get on him myself and see how he is. (I'm just under ten stone). Owner has another 14.2 hh cob that seems fine with her weight. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Is  he properly balanced with a person on? This sounds more like an issue with balancing with a rider than a struggling through weight issue though of course I haven't seen the pony and you have so I could be grabbing the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## LilyBeth89 (30 December 2011)

Thanks x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 December 2011)

This boy is 15hh and my vet reckons 15st plus. Defo a weight carrier, 9.5 inches of bone so on the cusp of mid/heavyweight. I wouldn't want him doing anything more than schooling with a rider that weight, but he could cope with more for a little while. 







Oh, the shame!  Filthy pony!  But gives a good idea of his size.


----------



## jhoward (30 December 2011)

a section d, or connie cross is not the same as a tradtional cob!


----------



## Bikerchickone (30 December 2011)

I was told by a vet many years ago that most horses/ponies defined as heavyweight, ie with good bone should be able to carry 20% of their own bodyweight provided that they are fit and healthy and that the rider they are carrying isn't a 'heavy rider' I took that to mean novice or unbalanced rider. So if your cob is approx 500kg you'd be looking at an absolute max of 15 and a half stone of good rider, assuming that the horse is fit and healthy. I'd like to add at this point that I think common sense comes into it too. I'm physically heavy but as even as a rider who's been learning a while (20 years or so!) I still wouldn't ride anything that would put me near that threshold. Also think you need to be in tune with the horse/pony, they'll soon find a way of letting you know if they're uncomfortable, and will probably get more imaginative the longer you don't notice the warnings!!!

I'd also be careful of overloading a youngster. I'm so neurotic about this that even though several horsey friends have said not to be stupid I still haven't ridden my 4 year old 16hh WB x ID yet! I'm for the dieting now to get on her in 2011.


----------



## summerguest (30 December 2011)

Im 11 stone and my 15.1 arab x copes with me fine but I am hesitating about keeping my baby gipsy cob cos think he will only make 14.1hh tops and wasn't sure that he would cope with me. Looking at this thread perhaps he will, but I would want someone much lighter to back him, and then I would still feel that I shouldn't do more than light hacking on him, even when mature.


----------



## Megibo (31 December 2011)

summerguest said:



			Im 11 stone and my 15.1 arab x copes with me fine but I am hesitating about keeping my baby gipsy cob cos think he will only make 14.1hh tops and wasn't sure that he would cope with me. Looking at this thread perhaps he will, but I would want someone much lighter to back him, and then I would still feel that I shouldn't do more than light hacking on him, even when mature.
		
Click to expand...

11?! im 12st 7 and my 13.3 carries me easy


----------



## starbar (31 December 2011)

My cob is about 14.1 and pretty chunky.  I am 5'9" and about 13.5 stone.  He carries me easily.  We can hack for 3 hours with lots of hillwork and he just keeps stomping onwards.  He is 12 years old.  Here is a pic of us both for you to compare


----------



## shadowboy (31 December 2011)

Don't forget to consider that all the tack etc weighs a stone too so 14 stone rider will a really be a 15 stone weight.


----------



## unbalanced (31 December 2011)

I'm afraid I would be much more wary. My 14.1hh Welsh D weighs 365kg by weigh tape, which although I know is not the most accurate way of calculating weight, is the best one I have. According to the 20% rule mentioned by an earlier poster, she could carry 73kg which obviously includes tack, rider and rider's clothes, hat, boots (BP if worn) and so on. In similar threads I have seen a 15% rather than 20% rule given. 
73kg equates to 11 1/2 stone. Last spring I was 10st5 which didn't really allow very much for saddle and other equipment, so I needed to lose weight for my horse's sake (I am 5'7). Fair enough if I was just going to be sitting on her for a short period of time perhaps, but she is 21 and we like going for very long hacks and doing cross country rides and so on - it's really not fair if I am over her weight limit. Now I am just under 9 stone which I think is fairer to my horse. 
I do have a friend who is 75kg that I allow to sit on her very occasionally. He is an excellent, classically trained rider who no doubt carries his own weight far better than I do. He is fit (runs marathons, yes, plural) so we are certainly not talking about a fat beginner here - but I would only allow him to ride in her English saddle as it is lighter. He doesn't jump her and only rides for short periods of time. She does school beautifully for him, but I wouldn't risk asking him to ride often because of the risk of causing further damage to her joints (due to her age, she already has spavins). 
I think you have to look beyond what the horse is saying at the time - yes, I could put my 3 stone western saddle and my heavier friend on my pony and send them out to a sponsored ride or hunting for a day - she wouldn't stop and would probably have a whale of a time. However, I suspect the damage would be done to her joints and I'm just not prepared to let that happen. 
Yes, horses in the past had heavier riders and it was 1 hand to 1 stone but I wouldn't have been so likely to have a pony in her twenties racing around still fit enough to compete, go XC schooling showing youngsters the ropes and do sponsored rides. 
My horse's and my builds, for comparison:


----------



## cattysmith (31 December 2011)

I have a 14.2hh Highland x Eriskay. I've had him since he was about 4 and he'll be 16 next year. I weigh (Read: Before bloody Christmas!) about 12 1/4 stone. But I've also weighed much more than that after dropping each sprog. I was rather careful about what I did and made sure I was losing weight at the time so the maximum he carried me at was about 15 stone on a light hack.

I was on my way to 11 stone before I fell off the wagon in such splendid style this Christmas which I hope to reach by the time the summer comes as both my big 'uns are getting on now (my mare will be 17) and although it's not ancient I want to get the best out of them in the next few years that I possibly can (NO MORE BABIES FOR ME!) and in order to do so I think this is the weight I'll be happiest at and will be fair on them. 

I'd easily let people of 14/15 stone on him though. And her (she's 16hhish Irish thing)


----------



## CobSunshine (31 December 2011)

My 14.2hh cob 450 kilo carrys boyfriend who is 13 stone with no problem.

Traditional cobs have been bred to pull carts in a lot of cases so extremely strong.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 December 2011)

CobSunshine said:



			My 14.2hh cob 450 kilo carrys boyfriend who is 13 stone with no problem.

Traditional cobs have been bred to pull carts in a lot of cases so extremely strong.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, pull carts, not have someone sit on their back.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 December 2011)

starbar said:



			My cob is about 14.1 and pretty chunky.  I am 5'9" and about 13.5 stone.  He carries me easily.  We can hack for 3 hours with lots of hillwork and he just keeps stomping onwards.  He is 12 years old.  Here is a pic of us both for you to compare






Click to expand...

Wow, that is a sturdy boy! Gorgeous though!


----------



## CobSunshine (31 December 2011)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Exactly, pull carts, not have someone sit on their back.
		
Click to expand...

well cobs more than any breed have a lot of strength and bone with broad backs. Just as perfect for carrying weight on their back as pulling weight


----------



## Sparkles (31 December 2011)

If it's a proper traditional cob, then he should be able to take any weight to an extent as it's what they're bred for, both riding and driving!


----------

